# Instructions for American Servicemen During WW2



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2020)

.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice. The additional information is interesting also
I have a few that are scans of originals collected from multiple sources over the years. If others want I will post them here.






For a full list see https://www.paper-dragon.com/fistsand45s/category/pocket-guides/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 7, 2020)

I forgot that there is also one on Uniforms of various countries and a few crappy Google scans of _New Guinea and the Solomons _and others so I did a search of my hard drive for misfiled ones and found a couple more


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2020)

I uploaded a bunch of them here a long time ago.

Pocket Guides

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 14, 2020)

Great - if anyone wants more I will upload to there.

EDIT - done, including USSR and Nansei-Shoto

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

